# günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!



## dr.exe (19. Juni 2010)

hi, da es bei uns in einigen Altarmen erlaubt ist ein Boot ohne eigene Atriebskraft (darunter verstehe ich ein boot das ich mit paddeln "antreibe")zu nutzen, wollte ich mir mir einem kumepel ein "kleines" Schlauchboot kaufen.
was ist von solchen angeboten zu halten?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Boot-Schlauchboo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item1c12a60330

oder könnte ihr uns ein anderes boot in  dieser preiskategorie empfehlen?

wir haben halt nicht viel kohle und wollen max jeder 50€ ausgeben wenns geht (also ingesamt 100€). so oft würde das boot auch nicht genutzt.


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

wieso ertrinkhilfe? wir sidn arm und haben kein geld :-(


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Zum Drillen ist so ein Boot nicht geeignet, aber zum Ausbringen von Montagen in Gewässern mit wenig/keiner Strömung reicht das allemal.


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

wir besitzen sowesio nur leichte ausrüstung. und fischen auch mit kleinem haken (10-14er). in den altarmen wo wir fischen wollen ist acuh kaum strömung. 
also wenn ein fisch über 7-8 kilo anbeißen würde, würde wahrschienlich soweisodie schnurr reißen oder die rute brechen^^


----------



## Patrick_87 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

kann ich di nur von abraten, gib 200 - 300€ aus, such dir n richtiges schlauchboot mit festem boden


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

soviel können wir nciht augeben, nicht jeder mensch hat die finaziellen mittel 200-300€ für ein boot auszugeben.
für 300€  müsste ich schon fast 2 jahre sparen. sorry aber manche leute haben einfahc falsche vorstellungen von geld. und nein ich bin kein hartz 4. aber ich habe eine familie zu versorgen und bevor ich 300€ für ein schlauchboot ausgeben würde ich lieber eine kurzurlaub mit meiner fam machen.
muss ich deswegen auf ein schlacuhboot verzichten?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Ich hab seit 3 Jahren ein Schlauchboot vom Aldi (hat 30€ gekostet) und das wird regelmäßig an einigen Seen genutzt um die Montagen auszubringen. Ich versteh auch ehrlich gesagt die übertriebenen Sicherheitsgedanken nicht ganz. Er will damit keine Weltumseglung machen oder auf dem Rhein in den Bugwellen der Schubverbände fahren, sondern in einem Altarm rumpaddeln.
Auf ein Schlauchboot musst Du nicht verzichten; nur Abstriche machen. Zum Drillen sind die Boote ohne festen Boden  nicht wirklich gut geeignet.


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 3 Jahren ein Schlauchboot vom Aldi (hat 30€ gekostet) und das wird regelmäßig an einigen Seen genutzt um die Montagen auszubringen. Ich versteh auch ehrlich gesagt die übertriebenen Sicherheitsgedanken nicht ganz. Er will damit keine Weltumseglung machen oder auf dem Rhein in den Bugwellen der Schubverbände fahren, sondern in einem Altarm rumpaddeln.
> Auf ein Schlauchboot musst Du nicht verzichten; nur Abstriche machen. Zum Drillen sind die Boote ohne festen Boden  nicht wirklich gut geeignet.




was meinst du mit montagen ausbringen?
auf den see rausfahren, die montage versenken und dann vom ufer angeln?
das hatten wir nciht vor^^, wir wollten schon vom boot aus angeln, aber wir fischen halt nicht auf größere fische, wir sind schon zufirden mit weißfisch 1-2kg, unsere ausrüstung hält auch nciht mehr als 5-6 kg aus.
wir fischen halt lieber auf kleinere fische^^


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Das meinte ich mit "Montagen ausbringen". Du kannst wie gesagt auch vom Boot aus fischen, allerdings wird das eine wacklige Angelegenheit da das Boot keinen festen Boden besitzt. Bei kleineren Fischen kann man aber auch im Sitzen drillen und von daher sollte das mit dem festen Boden eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen.
Wie gesagt: Ein fester Boden wäre von Vorteil, ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. "Hochseetauglich" ist das Schlauchboot allerdings nicht (sollte Dir auch klar sein), aber zum Rumpaddeln in einem Altarm mit wenig oder gar keiner Strömung reicht es.


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit "Montagen ausbringen". Du kannst wie gesagt auch vom Boot aus fischen, allerdings wird das eine wacklige Angelegenheit da das Boot keinen festen Boden besitzt. Bei kleineren Fischen kann man aber auch im Sitzen drillen und von daher sollte das mit dem festen Boden eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen.
> Wie gesagt: Ein fester Boden wäre von Vorteil, ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. "Hochseetauglich" ist das Schlauchboot allerdings nicht (sollte Dir auch klar sein), aber zum Rumpaddeln in einem Altarm mit wenig oder gar keiner Strömung reicht es.




naja jedesmal ans ufer zu fahren nachdem wir die montage ausgebraucht haben wäre ja doof^^
klar versehe ich das wir keine harten drills hinbekommen. ich denke sogar normales aufstehen auf dem gewässer ist nicht ganz so eifnach. aber kleine bis normal-große weißfische kann man damit fangen.
unsere alarm hier hat bei niedrigwasser nicht mal ne direkte verbindung zum rhein, (durch eine buhne getrennt).
zwar fängt man dann auch weniger im altarm, aber wir wolltren trotzdem am l ein lowcost boot haben.
haben uns sogar schonmal überlegt ein floß aus regentonnen zu bauen^^.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Für Deinen Verwendungszweck würde ich auch nicht mehr für ein Schlauchboot ausgeben.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> aber ich habe eine familie zu versorgen und bevor ich 300€ für ein schlauchboot ausgeben würde ich lieber eine kurzurlaub mit meiner fam machen.



Hi,
ja , genau aus dem Grund solltest du auf dein Vorhaben verzichten.
Diese Gummiboote taugen einfach nicht zum angeln.
Sind dafür auch nicht vorgesehen und auch nicht gebaut worden.
Möchte dich inkl. Klamotten mal 2 oder 300 Meter schwimmen sehen .
Aber wenn du eine Familie zu versorgen hast bist du schließlich alt genug , musst wissen was du machst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

200 oder 300m? die altarme sind hier max 50-80m breit^^. also selbst wenn ich in der mitte kentern sollte sinds max 40m die ich schwimmen muss. und wir gehen hier regelmäßig im altrhein schwimmen bei niedrigwasser


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , genau aus dem Grund solltest du auf dein Vorhaben verzichten.
> Diese Gummiboote taugen einfach nicht zum angeln.
> Sind dafür auch nicht vorgesehen und auch nicht gebaut worden.
> ...




hate überhaupt aml den link angeklickt? es wird extra als angelboot beworben udn aht auch 2 routenhalter.
jeder aht mir auch von meienr 14 euro angel udn 18 euro stationärrolle abgeraten, damit könnte man kein fisch fangen^^. trotzdem angel ich damit ganz gut.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> es wird extra als angelboot beworben udn aht auch 2 routenhalter.
> jeder aht mir auch von meienr 14 euro angel udn 18 euro stationärrolle abgeraten, .



Hi,
glaubst du alles was die Werbung dir verspricht ?
Ich habe über 30 Jahre Schlauchbooterfahrung , und wenn ich dir sage das dein " Angelboot " nicht zum angeln geeignet ist kannste mir das glauben.

Mit deiner Rute und Rolle setzt du auch nicht dein Leben aufs Spiel 
Meine Karpfenrute hat übrigens 20 Euro gekostet :m

Gruß Udo


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

ich hab auch ein fishhunter360..was fast genauso aussieht..ich vermute aber ganz stark dass dieses bei ebay nicht so rubust vom material sein wird..weil fishhunterschlauchbote kosten noch genauso viel wie vor 15 jahren als ich meins bekommen habe....also wir haben  zu 2t mal nachtangeln und n paar mal hechtangeln vom schlauchboot gemacht..ging wunderbar aber spinnfischen würde ich damit sein lassen bzw mit zu vielen angeln gleichzeitig auf dem boot. Gruß Chris


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> es wird extra als angelboot beworben udn aht auch 2 routenhalter.



Sorry für die harten Worte;

Aber glaubste ernsthaft, dass aus ´ner Pulle "Meister Propper" ein muskulöser Glatzkopf herausspringt und dir die Bude putzt?

Das Material dieser Badeboote ist derart dünn, das man sich nur absolut ruhig und besonnen drin bewegen sollte. Sowas wie Verwindungssteifigkeit (brauchste fürs auswerfen, anschlagen, keschern) existiert bei dieser Art Booten nicht. 

Stichwort Altarme;
Über welche Gewässer reden wir hier?
In den meisten Altarmen darf gar nicht vom Boot aus geangelt werden!!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Lieber TE,

Du schreibst, dass Deine Gewässer nur max. 80m breit sind.
Wozu willst Du Dich dann der Gefahr auf solch einer Ertinkungshilfe aussetzen? Die 40m kannst Du mit ein wenig Geschick auch auswerfen, und willst Du weiter, dann geh auf die andere Seite.
Wenn es schwer ist, Deine Familie zu versorgen, willst Du es dann auch noch herausfordern, dass sie evtl. ohne Versorger dasteht? Ist es Dir das Wert?
Denk mal stark nach!!

Wenn ich es richtig interpretiert habe, gehst Du Stippen. Wo ist das Problem, die Fische an den Angelplatz zu locken? Mit nem bißchen Anfüttern bekommst die überall hin.


----------



## Sterni01 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Ich hatte diese ,,Billigboote,, auch mal......nie wieder !
Aber wenn, dann bastel dir doch einen 2 teiligen Boden aus 8 - 10 mm dicken Speerholz. Dadurch wird das Boot enorm stabieler.


----------



## Bassattack (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Hallo Dr. Exe ,ich hatte selber mal so ein schlauchboot und zum Angeln nicht emfehlenswert #d Das Material ist möglicherweisse laut Angaben sehr stabil und strapazierfähig |supergri auf keinen fall so schlauchboote sind tickende zeitbomben ,mit so ein boot kann man höchstens Montagen in stillgewässer rausbringen auf den Fluss würde ich davon abraten die Gewichtsbelastbarkeit stimmt aber naja wenn dsdu etwas tackel auf  den boot mitnimms dann wirst du schnell merken das du sehr vorsichtig sein musst ,du musst genau drauf achten wie und wo du dein Angelzeug ablegst  ,ich hatte damals mir ein meter teppich an der kannte drübergelegt um somit ein verhacken der kunstköder zu vermeiden .,ich gib dir ein rat ,spar noch etwas weiter und kauf dir dan ein richtiges boot. Ich hatte damals mir ein Hunter gekauft und nach 2 wochen in den Mülleimer geworfen #c was sollte ich machen es wahr hinüber nach  4 monaten hatte ich mir ein Catamaran Bass Raider Gekauft 2,40m laang nur ein gewicht von 45kilo aus hoch-molekulares Polyethylen ,sehr leicht denoch sehr stabil ,und das boot mit mein minikota mit 30lb funktioniert einwandfrei. Hat mir gekostet 299€ Sonderauktion.

Gruss Bassatack|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## dr.exe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Dr. Exe ,ich hatte selber mal so ein schlauchboot und zum Angeln nicht emfehlenswert #d Das Material ist möglicherweisse laut Angaben sehr stabil und strapazierfähig |supergri auf keinen fall so schlauchboote sind tickende zeitbomben ,mit so ein boot kann man höchstens Montagen in stillgewässer rausbringen auf den Fluss würde ich davon abraten die Gewichtsbelastbarkeit stimmt aber naja wenn dsdu etwas tackel auf  den boot mitnimms dann wirst du schnell merken das du sehr vorsichtig sein musst ,du musst genau drauf achten wie und wo du dein Angelzeug ablegst  ,ich hatte damals mir ein meter teppich an der kannte drübergelegt um somit ein verhacken der kunstköder zu vermeiden .,ich gib dir ein rat ,spar noch etwas weiter und kauf dir dan ein richtiges boot. Ich hatte damals mir ein Hunter gekauft und nach 2 wochen in den Mülleimer geworfen #c was sollte ich machen es wahr hinüber nach  4 monaten hatte ich mir ein Catamaran Bass Raider Gekauft 2,40m laang nur ein gewicht von 45kilo aus hoch-molekulares Polyethylen ,sehr leicht denoch sehr stabil ,und das boot mit mein minikota mit 30lb funktioniert einwandfrei. Hat mir gekostet 299€ Sonderauktion.
> 
> Gruss Bassatack|rolleyes|supergri



woher soll ich 300€ nehmen? tztztz
und ein richtiges boot kommt leider auhc nciht in frage da ich keinen anlegeplatz bzw. transportmöglichkeit dafür habe.
naja dann wird der traum eigeens böötchen wohl geplatzt sein :-(


----------



## Bassattack (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> twoher soll ich 300€ nehmen?ztztz
> und ein richtiges boot kommt leider auhc nciht in frage da ich keinen anlegeplatz bzw. transportmöglichkeit dafür habe.
> naja dann wird der traum eigeens böötchen wohl geplatzt sein :-(




Eigentlich meinte ich nur lieber etwas Sparen und sich was richtiges kaufen |rolleyes nicht gleich als persönlichen angriff sehen.

Das boot wiegt natürlich nur 45 Kilo und somit eine leichtichkeit zum transportieren mit 2 Personen .

Ja sicher dann ist es verstendlich wenn man keine transportmöglichkeit hat ,ich persönlich kann das boot auf den Auto schnallen mit den 45 kilo einfach prima ,beim absetzen kann man es auch alleine zu wasser lassen ,besitzt integrierte Rollen.

Aber wie gesagt war nur ein vorschlag ,auf jeden fall ein schlauchboot ist ja auch nicht gerade der beste vorschlag


SORRY FOR MY BAD GERMANY

gruss bassattack.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

@dr.exe: 
Kauf dir dein Boot und werde damit glücklich. Falls dein Boot ein Leck hat und absäuft musst du halt schwimmen...

Mal im Ernst: Manche Leute kann man nicht vor Ihrer eigenen ... bewahren. Wenn du das Geld für ein ordentliches Boot nicht aufbringen kannst, lass es sein. Wenn du ertrinkst ist niemanden damit geholfen. Weder deiner Familie noch dir selbst. Stippen kann man auch vom Ufer aus und Weisfisch gibt's eigentlich überall. 

Wenn du nicht auf den gut gemeinten Rat der Boardies hören willst, musst du einfach das tun was DU für richtig erachtest. Ich für meinen Teil hatte so ein BADEBOOT und habe es zum Kentern gebracht. Wohlgemerkt ohne Angelausrüstung beim normalen Badebetrieb. Da langt ein scharfkantiges Steinchen am Strand aus um dir ein Leck ins Boot zu reißen. Die 100€ hättest du dir dann auch sparen können#q


----------



## Dynator (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Die meisten Menschen sind bereit zu lernen, aber nur die wenigsten, sich belehren zu lassen.


----------



## Sterni01 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> woher soll ich 300€ nehmen? tztztz
> :-(



Hast du keine Arbeit ?


----------



## dr.exe (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Hast du keine Arbeit ?



wenn du den thread gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich kein hartz 4 bin.
ich arbeite vollzeit und studere nebenbei an der vwa. abzüglich aller fixkosten und meiner studiengebühren bleiben mir ca 150€ zum leben. würde meien frau also nciht ncoh arbeiten gehen (halbtags bäckerreiverkäuferin) hätten wir nicht mal genung zum essen.
von 1100€ netto kann man halt keine fam ernähren.

und bevor jetzt jemadn kommt, hättest was besseres lernen sollen oder besser in der schule aufpassen müssen:
Ich habe abitur, 2007 ne ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration abgeschlossen und arbeite acuh ind em beruf, seit 2009 studiere ich berufsbegleitend informatik-betriebswirt, der spass ksotet mich fast 200€ pro monat!!
und wird durhch ncihts bezuschusst.
nicht mal bafög kann ich beantragen weils nen berufsbgleitendes studieum ist.


----------



## Bassattack (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Hallo dr.exe oder Professor exe ,dan verstehe ich nicht |uhoh::q warum du ein schlauchboot zum weissfischen benötigst ,da man zumal ,weissfische vom Ufer fängt ,die meisten haben ein schlauchboot um Montagen rauszubriengen ,aber noch nie habe ich gehört das einer mit den Schlauchboot ,Brassen oder Karpfen oder Rotaugen fangen will.#d


Sorry for my bad Germany

Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## dr.exe (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo dr.exe oder Professor exe ,dan verstehe ich nicht |uhoh::q warum du ein schlauchboot zum weissfischen benötigst ,da man zumal ,weissfische vom Ufer fängt ,die meisten haben ein schlauchboot um Montagen rauszubriengen ,aber noch nie habe ich gehört das einer mit den Schlauchboot ,Brassen oder Karpfen oder Rotaugen fangen will.#d
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad Germany
> ...



das problem ist das da wo wir angelnwohlen das ufer nur an 2 stellen zugänglich ist. dann ist da ein campingplatz ca 300m am ufwer wo wir nciht hindürfen und dann ca 2km zugewuchertes Ufer wo man absolut nciht hinkommt.


----------



## weserwaller (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Auf dem Edersee, habe ich vor 2 Jahren mal 2 Bengels mit ihrem Schlauchboot aufnehmen müssen, weil denen eine Naht der äußeren Tragkammer gerissen ist.

Das von von Dir, genannte Boot aus der Ebayanzeige kenn ich zwar nicht jedoch bei 0.5 mm Material, wahrscheinlich nicht mal faserverstärkt und mit der heißen Nadel genäht, würde ich damit nichtmal meine Kinder, sofern ich welche hätte, auf dem Badeteich damit paddeln lassen.

Geschweige denn in einem solchen Boot, mit Haken, Messern und ähnlichen spitzen Gegestäden an Bord, auf einem Altarm damit rumschwimmen.


















dr.exe schrieb:


> und bevor jetzt jemadn kommt, hättest was besseres lernen sollen oder besser in der schule aufpassen müssen:
> Ich habe abitur, 2007




Glaube ich Dir nicht und frag mal warum :q:q:q


----------



## dr.exe (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Auf dem Edersee, habe ich vor 2 Jahren mal 2 Bengels mit ihrem Schlauchboot aufnehmen müssen, weil denen eine Naht der äußeren Tragkammer gerissen ist.
> 
> Das von von Dir, genannte Boot aus der Ebayanzeige kenn ich zwar nicht jedoch bei 0.5 mm Material, wahrscheinlich nicht mal faserverstärkt und mit der heißen Nadel genäht, würde ich damit nichtmal meine Kinder, sofern ich welche hätte, auf dem Badeteich damit paddeln lassen.
> 
> ...




weil ich so schnell tippe und deswegen meine rechtschreibung miserabel ist.
glaubs oder glaubs ent, ist aber so^^


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> Ich habe abitur, 2007 ne ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration abgeschlossen und arbeite acuh ind em beruf, seit 2009 studiere ich berufsbegleitend informatik-betriebswirt,.



Hi,
ich hab Haubtschuhle , 9. Klasse :q

Musste auch lange auf mein erstes gescheites Boot sparen , aber glaub mir , es lohnt.
Alles andere kaufst du doppelt und dreifach.
Gruß Udo


----------



## weserwaller (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Ich selbst besitze eines von BIC sind güntig, unverwüstlich und leicht.

Bei 3...2...1... ökann man da mal ein Schnäppchen machen.






Offtopic On: Das kommt nicht vom schnellen schreiben :q  Offtopic Off.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> Ich habe abitur


|bigeyes


dr.exe schrieb:


> hatten wir alle schon paar bierchen gezischt (...)  auf der bank lag nen tütchen gras


|sagnix

soryy füz |offtopic


----------



## dr.exe (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> |sagnix
> 
> soryy füz |offtopic



1. waren wir dort zu 4!!!! es war nciht mein gras.
2. glaubste nur ausländische hauptschüler kiffen oder was?
 gehört das sicher nicht hier in den thread rein


----------



## Theo254 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

ohne scheiss
dieses theard is zum wegschmeissen (im sinne von totlachen)

wenn das heute abend so weiter geht
sagt bitte bescheid
dann hol ich mir nen paar bierchen und setzt vorn bildschirm
und lese munter weiter

naja
ich würde dir auch von dem "boot" wenn mans so nennen kann
abraten..
aber du scheinst es ja eh besser zu wissen

munter bleiben


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Wenn man sich jetzt noch darauf einigt, daß man mit Gras im Gegenwert des Bootes mehr Spaß hat als am Boot selbst, dann haben hier alle gewonnen

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## averlanche (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Mal ernsthaft:

Ich habe mit nem Kumpel auch neulich so einwenig darüber gesponnen, dass wir aus unseren Gewässern westenlich mehr Fische holen könnten wenn wir nur an die geeigneten Stellen kämen. 
Wenn ich von Gewässern Rede dann meine ich größere Baggerseen und dergleichen. Gefischt wird von uns meist mit der Baitcaster auf Hecht und Co. Wir dachten an ein Schlauchboot auf jedenfall mit festem Boden. nicht größer als 3 Meter.
Ein Schlauchboot deshalb weil man es leicht verstauen und transportieren kann und einen festen Boden damit man genögend Stabilität  im Boot hat.

Meine Fragen währe einfach 
a) hat man auf dem Boot genug stabilität das 2 Leute gleichzeitig werfen können oder wird man bei ner längeren Sitzung eher "Seekrank" als alles andere
b) wieviel geld sollte man investieren?

über Erfahrungen oder Tipss würde ich mich freun!


----------



## WalKo (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Wahrscheinlich hat man mit Gras auch noch länger Spaß als mit dem Boot: Das reicht für länger als das dieses Boot hält.  
Wenn Du wenig Geld hast, dann ist es um so mehr schade es für Mist raus zuschmeisen.
Das folgende Boot scheint um einiges stabiler zu sein. Zumindest lässt das fast doppelte Gewicht auf viel dickere Materialstärke schließen. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-Set-Professional-300-Motor-nachrustbar-/290411257410?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motorboote&hash=item439ddc1e42

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## lahn mann (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

hy kann dir das jolly von allroundmarine empfelen das hanbe ich auch,bei guter pflege hält das ewig:m


----------



## Wallace666 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

@WalKo
Das is genauso unbraucbar wie das vom TE genannte.

@averlanche
Such dir was mit Holz- oder Aluboden. Darin kann man dann auch mit mehreren Personen angeln, die Dinger liegen sehr stabil im Wasser.
Da biste allerdings gebraucht min. 500€ los, aber das haste dann auch dein Leben lang (ggf. noch ein 5PS dran).

Sowas ginge, oder mal nach nem gebrauchten Zodiac schauen, aber das wirste nicht so günstig bekommen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



averlanche schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft:
> 
> Wir dachten an ein Schlauchboot auf jedenfall mit festem Boden. nicht größer als 3 Meter.
> Ein Schlauchboot deshalb weil man es leicht verstauen und transportieren kann und einen festen Boden damit man genögend Stabilität  im Boot hat.



Das Einzige "Schlauchboot" mit festem Boden und guter Wasserlage wäre ein sg. RIB (Rigid Inflatable Boat) - ein Festrumpfschlauchboot.
Leider gibt es die nicht im dreistelligen Eurobereich zu kaufen. Und leicht zu transportieren ist das auch nicht mehr.
In den größeren Versionen werden die gerne von der Küstenwache als kleines, schnelles Einsatzboot, oder von Greenpeace z.B. auf hoher See benutzt.
Ein normales Schlauchboot, aus dem Du zu zweit im Stehen Spinnfischen kannst, müßte auch so um die 3-4m lang sein, damit Ihr Euch beim Werfen nicht in die Quere kommt. Dieses viele Gummi und der Holzfußboden dazu ist auch alles andere als leicht zu transportieren.


----------



## Wallace666 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Na ein Festrumpf is wohl nicht das gesuchte, die "normalen" Schlauchboote mit Einlegeboden sind zum Angeln bestens geeignet.
Mit der Länge hast du natürlich Recht, 3m ist schon knapp, aber klappt mit 2 Personen.



> Dieses viele Gummi und der Holzfußboden dazu ist auch alles andere als leicht zu transportieren.


Vermutest du das oder sprichst du aus Erfahrung? 
Ich finde das sich sowas noch recht angenehm transortieren lässt (der Aussenborder ist schlimmer).


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

War ja mit dem RIB auch nur so nen Gedanke. Wäre halt was mega stabiles und seetüchtiges - Wind und Wellen und so 
Wenn ich mal groß bin und genügend Kleingeld habe, dann wäre das in entsprechender Ausführung ein prima Trollingboot für mich.


----------



## trouthunter2008 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Also Dr.Exe


erstmal sei gesagt, du hast recht. Jeder muss sehen wie er mit seinem Geld klarkommt. Nicht alle haben Geld zu ausgeben für Hobby und Spass. Die die es können sollte demut üben und dankbar sein das es ihnen besser geht als manch anderer.
In dem Sinne kann ich deine Einstellung verstehen.

Jedoch   (immer ein Haken)

Im Ernst!!!!
Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung über diese Art von Booten Berichten. Zum angeln NICHT geeignet wenn man mehr als hächstens 2-3 Meter aus dem Ufer raus fährt. 
Es sind LEBENSGEFÄHRLICHE dinger wenn sie mal leck sind oder einen Riss haben! Das meine ich Ernst. Diese Boote sind gedacht als Badeboot/Spassboot um damit und nicht weiter als ein paar Meter vom Ufer aus zu planschen. Spass kann man damit haben, alles soweit ok. Es geht -obwohl es auch ein wichtiger Sicherheitsfaktor ist- nicht so sehr um Strömung oder fische Drillen oder Montagen ausbringen oder "NUR" 14er Haken. All das ging zur Not auch mit einem Waschkübel wenn er groß genug wäre um darin platz zu nehmen. Dass treibt auch weil es einen Hohlraum hat.

Worum es geht sind folgende Punkte die man bedenken solllte wenn man das Boot als "Angelboot" ZWECKENTFREMDET!!

1. Das material.
Das Boot ist aus PVC (nicht wie Profiboote aus Hypalon usw). PVC ist nicht sehr widerstandfähig gegen Abnutzung durch Reibungen, Hitze, UV-Strahlung, Chemikalien, Punkt-Belastungen ud Dehnung.. usw.   D.h. u.A. entstehen unsichtbare Schwachstellen am Bootschlauch die -vor allem- unter Luftdruck im Sommer reisen könnten. Ein Loch wäre ja weniger schlimm. Finger drauf und schnell an Land fahren und gut is. Ein Riss im Schauch jedoch ist lebensbedrohlich wenn man auf dem Wasser ist. Die Druckluft ist raus innerhalb Sekunden. Habe das mal erlebt!! Das Boot war gerade mal 2 Monate alt und 1x im Einsatz.

2. Die Stabilität (Bedingt durch Bauweise)
Man kann es so beschreiben: Stell dir vor du sitz in einen Riesenbottig voller Pudding. Aufstehen kannst du erst recht nicht weil der Bootsboden nicht hart genug ist und schwabbelig ist. Man brauch um in ein Boot stehen zu können einen festen- oder oder hochdruckboden.
Wenn auch noch eine 2. Person drinn sitzt, wird es richtig gefährlich darin aufzustehen. 

"Wir sind nur auf Altarme und kleine Gewässer....nur leichtes Material usw!"
Von vielen Anglern tausend mal gehört als Kaufargument. Einige sind ertrunken weil sie dan irgenwann doch zu weit rausfuhren und es zu Problemen kam. (Ventil defekt, Riss im Schlauch, Boden gerissen, Nähte gelplatzt weil doch mal einen Kilo zu viel Gepäck ins Boot  usw.. Die Tiefe und die Strömung sind nicht so wichtig. Sonder nochmals DIE STABILITÄT des Bootes. Köder oder Montagen ausfahren geschied meist innerhalb eines kleinen Radius. Wenn es mehr wird sieht man sogar sparsame Angler mit zumindest ein Hypalon Boot. Alleine schon deswegen weil sie auch mal 40,  80 Meter oder mehr  rausfahren müssen und oft bei dunkelheit.


Kurz gesagt: Warum glaubst du das die nur 79 Euro kosten?
Genau, weil es Billigboote sind. Sie zum Wasserspass gedacht und nichts aderes.Warum können die so billig hergestellt werden. U.a. weil der Hersteller bestimmte 
Sicherheitsanforderungen nicht nachweisen muss. Sonnst hätte er höhere Prod. Kosten. 

Kleine fische, 10-14er Haken....zu wenig Geld, Arm...usw.
sinde keine Argumente sein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen. Erst recht nicht wenn man Familie hat!
Denke doch einen kurzen Moment nach was deine Lieben an deinem lehren Grab sagen würden wenn dir was passiert weil du und dein Angelkumpel mit einem 79,00 Euro boot in 25Metern Tiefe den Welsen und Aalen als Futter dienst ??

Wenn du unbedingt Bootsangeln willst, mach es richtig. Zumindest ein richtiges Schlauchboot. Gibts bei e..b...y schon für kleines Geld. Dan eben sparen wenn es jezt nicht passt. So habe ich es auch gemacht. Dauerte zwar ein Jahr aber der Angelspass war um so schöner. 

Jeder der dir sagt "das Boot ist ok zum angeln" hatt keine Ahnung wie schnell man da draußen auf dem Wasser in Not geraten kann!!

Petri

PS: nicht böße sein...habs nur gut gemeint

PS2.
Schreibfehler...... bin eben Niederländer


----------



## trouthunter2008 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Also Dr.Exe


erstmal sei gesagt, du hast recht. Jeder muss sehen wie er mit seinem  Geld klarkommt. Nicht alle haben Geld zu ausgeben für Hobby und Spass.  Die die es können sollte demut üben und dankbar sein das es ihnen besser  geht als manch anderer.
In dem Sinne kann ich deine Einstellung verstehen.

Jedoch    (immer ein Haken)

Im Ernst!!!!
Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung über diese Art von Booten Berichten. Zum  angeln NICHT geeignet wenn man mehr als hächstens 2-3 Meter aus dem Ufer  raus fährt. 
Es sind LEBENSGEFÄHRLICHE dinger wenn sie mal leck sind oder einen Riss  haben! Das meine ich Ernst. Diese Boote sind gedacht als  Badeboot/Spassboot um damit und nicht weiter als ein paar Meter vom Ufer  aus zu planschen. Spass kann man damit haben, alles soweit ok. Es geht  -obwohl es auch ein wichtiger Sicherheitsfaktor ist- nicht so sehr um  Strömung oder fische Drillen oder Montagen ausbringen oder "NUR" 14er  Haken. All das ging zur Not auch mit einem Waschkübel wenn er groß genug  wäre um darin platz zu nehmen. Dass treibt auch weil es einen Hohlraum  hat.

Worum es geht sind folgende Punkte die man bedenken solllte wenn man das  Boot als "Angelboot" ZWECKENTFREMDET!!

1. Das material.
Das Boot ist aus PVC (nicht wie Profiboote aus Hypalon usw). PVC ist  nicht sehr widerstandfähig gegen Abnutzung durch Reibungen, Hitze,  UV-Strahlung, Chemikalien, Punkt-Belastungen ud Dehnung.. usw.   D.h.  u.A. entstehen unsichtbare Schwachstellen am Bootschlauch die -vor  allem- unter Luftdruck im Sommer reisen könnten. Ein Loch wäre ja  weniger schlimm. Finger drauf und schnell an Land fahren und gut is. Ein  Riss im Schauch jedoch ist lebensbedrohlich wenn man auf dem Wasser  ist. Die Druckluft ist raus innerhalb Sekunden. Habe das mal erlebt!!  Das Boot war gerade mal 2 Monate alt und 1x im Einsatz.

2. Die Stabilität (Bedingt durch Bauweise)
Man kann es so beschreiben: Stell dir vor du sitz in einen Riesenbottig  voller Pudding. Aufstehen kannst du erst recht nicht weil der Bootsboden  nicht hart genug ist und schwabbelig ist. Man brauch um in ein Boot  stehen zu können einen festen- oder oder hochdruckboden.
Wenn auch noch eine 2. Person drinn sitzt, wird es richtig gefährlich  darin aufzustehen. 

"Wir sind nur auf Altarme und kleine Gewässer....nur leichtes Material  usw!"
Von vielen Anglern tausend mal gehört als Kaufargument. Einige sind  ertrunken weil sie dan irgenwann doch zu weit rausfuhren und es zu  Problemen kam. (Ventil defekt, Riss im Schlauch, Boden gerissen, Nähte  gelplatzt weil doch mal einen Kilo zu viel Gepäck ins Boot  usw.. Die  Tiefe und die Strömung sind nicht so wichtig. Sonder nochmals DIE  STABILITÄT des Bootes. Köder oder Montagen ausfahren geschied meist  innerhalb eines kleinen Radius. Wenn es mehr wird sieht man sogar  sparsame Angler mit zumindest ein Hypalon Boot. Alleine schon deswegen  weil sie auch mal 40,  80 Meter oder mehr  rausfahren müssen und oft bei  dunkelheit.


Kurz gesagt: Warum glaubst du das die nur 79 Euro kosten?
Genau, weil es Billigboote sind. Sie zum Wasserspass gedacht und nichts  aderes.Warum können die so billig hergestellt werden. U.a. weil der  Hersteller bestimmte 
Sicherheitsanforderungen nicht nachweisen muss. Sonnst hätte er höhere  Prod. Kosten. 

Kleine fische, 10-14er Haken....zu wenig Geld, Arm...usw.
sinde keine Argumente sein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen. Erst recht nicht  wenn man Familie hat!
Denke doch einen kurzen Moment nach was deine Lieben an deinem lehren  Grab sagen würden wenn dir was passiert weil du und dein Angelkumpel mit  einem 79,00 Euro boot in 25Metern Tiefe den Welsen und Aalen als Futter  dienst ??

Wenn du unbedingt Bootsangeln willst, mach es richtig. Zumindest ein  richtiges Schlauchboot. Gibts bei e..b...y schon für kleines Geld. Dan  eben sparen wenn es jezt nicht passt. So habe ich es auch gemacht.  Dauerte zwar ein Jahr aber der Angelspass war um so schöner. 

Jeder der dir sagt "das Boot ist ok zum angeln" hatt keine Ahnung wie  schnell man da draußen auf dem Wasser in Not geraten kann!!

Petri

PS: nicht böße sein...habs nur gut gemeint

PS2.
Schreibfehler...... bin eben Niederländer


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

@ Wallace 666

Ich kenne die Schlauchboote mit Holzfußboden noch von der Bundeswehr - ich fand es war ne sch... Schlepperei. 
Außenborder ist natürlich gewichtsmäßig auch nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## dr.exe (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ Wallace 666
> 
> Ich kenne die Schlauchboote mit Holzfußboden noch von der Bundeswehr - ich fand es war ne sch... Schlepperei.
> Außenborder ist natürlich gewichtsmäßig auch nicht zu unterschätzen.




dann habe ich 2 weitere fragen:
1.
gibt es brauhcbare boote die man mit einem normalen auto im kofferraum / rücksitze umklappen) transporterien kann?

2. wieviel muss ich dafür sparen!


----------



## dr.exe (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



trouthunter2008 schrieb:


> Also Dr.Exe
> 
> 
> erstmal sei gesagt, du hast recht. Jeder muss sehen wie er mit seinem  Geld klarkommt. Nicht alle haben Geld zu ausgeben für Hobby und Spass.  Die die es können sollte demut üben und dankbar sein das es ihnen besser  geht als manch anderer.
> ...



zum thema untergehen und dabei ertrinken!
wir gehen in diesem altarm des rheins seit ca 10 jahren schwimmen, fast jeden sommer. von ufer, du zu ufer sind es ca 60-70m, ich bin da mindestens schon 50 mal komplett durchgeschwommen um etwas auf der aue, die sonst nocht erreichbar ist, zu chillen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Aber bitte nicht vergessen, dass schwimmen mit Bekleidung etwas ganz anderes ist. Wenn es dann auch noch im späten Herbst oder evtl. Winter bei widrigen Temperaturen stattfindet, dann können 80m in Klammotten nen verdammt, vielleicht sogar zu langer Weg sein.

Mal ne Verständnisfrage nebenbei: darfst Du auf dem Kanal dort vom Boot aus angeln? An einigen Gewässern ist es z.B. so, dass ich da zwar mal mit nem Badeboot rumplanschen darf, aber nicht angeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



> Standard AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!
> Zitat:
> Zitat von FisherMan66 Beitrag anzeigen
> @ Wallace 666
> ...



1. Ja. Ich transportiere mein 2,48m langes Schlauchboot im Kofferraum meines Volvo S40 (Limousine , Rücksitze umgeklappt). 
2. Mindestens 300€


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

ich mein 2,70 boot, natürlich ohne luft bzw nur in einer kammer 

und ja 300€ mind..


----------



## dr.exe (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht vergessen, dass schwimmen mit Bekleidung etwas ganz anderes ist. Wenn es dann auch noch im späten Herbst oder evtl. Winter bei widrigen Temperaturen stattfindet, dann können 80m in Klammotten nen verdammt, vielleicht sogar zu langer Weg sein.
> 
> Mal ne Verständnisfrage nebenbei: darfst Du auf dem Kanal dort vom Boot aus angeln? An einigen Gewässern ist es z.B. so, dass ich da zwar mal mit nem Badeboot rumplanschen darf, aber nicht angeln.



altarm ist 50-60m breit, das heist zum ufer sind es mximal 30m aber die diskussion stellt sich grade gar nciht ihr habt mich überzeugt kein geld für so ein billigboot auszugeben.

ich habe im august geburtstag.
mal gucke wieviel kogle ich mir schnekne lassen kann^^
dann satellst sich die frage von neuen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Na dann wünsch ich Dir schon mal viel Glück beim Geschenke einsammeln 

Was mir noch als Alternative zu nem Schlauchboot einfällt, ist ein Faltboot. Weiß momnetan keinen genauen Link dafür, aber vielleicht googelst mal danach. 
Das Ding ist relativ handlich auf dem Autodach zu transportieren und auch leicht aufzubauen. Dazu hat es einen (harten) stabilen Boden.
Vielleicht gibt es die ja auch mal bei ebay günstig abzugreifen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Sowas hier meinte ich.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Boot-Ruderboot-F...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3f00ccc9fe

oder hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Faltboot-/250653799049?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3a5c217289

Über das zweite gabs mal nen Bericht in irgend ner Angelzeitung, weiß nur nicht mehr in welcher. Ich glaube, das war "Der Raubfisch".

Oder such bei ebay mal nach "banana boot".


----------



## Wallace666 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Ganz schön heftig die Preise für die Faltboote.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Stimmt, nen Scnäppchen sind die nicht gerade, aber mit nen wenig Glück kann man so nen Ding mal für 400 bis 500 EURO bei ebay schießen.


----------



## dr.exe (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nen Scnäppchen sind die nicht gerade, aber mit nen wenig Glück kann man so nen Ding mal für 400 bis 500 EURO bei ebay schießen.




und die sind soviel besser als schlauchboote der gleichen preiskategorie?


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Sie sind definitiv robuster, was die Beschädigung durch spitze Gegenstände angeht. Durch die höheren Bordwände, und damit auch verbunden, die höheren Sitzbänke ist das Angeln im Sitzen angenehmer. In den Teilen kann man auch im Stehen fischen. Vom Transport her sind sie genial und wesentlich wartungsfreundlicher als Schlauchboote aus gummiähnlichem Material. 
Der Aufbau ist auch nicht umständlicher als der eines Schlauchbootes. 
Gleiche Preiklasse würde heißen, ein Schlauchboot um die 1500,- EURO, oder meinst Du jetzt eines um die 500,- EURO ?


----------



## dr.exe (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Sie sind definitiv robuster, was die Beschädigung durch spitze Gegenstände angeht. Durch die höheren Bordwände, und damit auch verbunden, die höheren Sitzbänke ist das Angeln im Sitzen angenehmer. In den Teilen kann man auch im Stehen fischen. Vom Transport her sind sie genial und wesentlich wartungsfreundlicher als Schlauchboote aus gummiähnlichem Material.
> Der Aufbau ist auch nicht umständlicher als der eines Schlauchbootes.
> Gleiche Preiklasse würde heißen, ein Schlauchboot um die 1500,- EURO, oder meinst Du jetzt eines um die 500,- EURO ?




eher 300-500€^^.
ich wäre ja schon froh wenn ich di 300 zusammenbekommen würde


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Na vielleicht wäre ja so etwas hier noch ne Alternative für Dich:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Boot-NVA-Militar...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4cf00c7556

Super robust sind die Teile, habe sie selbst oft genug in den Händen gehabt.
Allerdings sind die mit dem Holzboden dazu nicht ganz leicht. Den Holzboden kann man zusammenrollen.
Außerdem mußt Du so ein Boot immer gut reinigen und zum Lagern mit Talkum einreiben.
Aber mit nen wenig Glück kannst Du so ein Boot für ne kleine Mark ergattern.


----------



## dr.exe (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

habe auch schon von anderen gehört gebrauchte Militärboote zu kaufen, bis jetzt aber auch nxi unter 300-500€ gesehen, denkt ihr das geht günstiger weg?


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> ..... denkt ihr das geht günstiger weg?


 
Na dann verfolg doch die Auktion einfach und steig eben aus, wenn Dein Limit erreicht 
ist.

Kannst Dich auch mal auf den Seiten von VEBEG.de rumtreiben. Das ist die Verwertungsgesellschaft des Bundes. Hier finden auch immer Auktionen statt. Aber lass die Finger von den 2-Mann Schlauchbooten der BW.


----------



## dr.exe (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Na dann verfolg doch die Auktion einfach und steig eben aus, wenn Dein Limit erreicht
> ist.
> 
> Kannst Dich auch mal auf den Seiten von VEBEG.de rumtreiben. Das ist die Verwertungsgesellschaft des Bundes. Hier finden auch immer Auktionen statt. Aber lass die Finger von den 2-Mann Schlauchbooten der BW.




wäre sowas denn brauchabr oder sit das auch nur eine ertrinkhilfe? routehalter hat der antürlich nciht, kann man dafür irgendwas basteln?


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Ich les hier jetz schon ne Weile mit und hab mal ne Frage an den TE:
Muss es ein Boot sein oder geht auch ein BellyBoat? Damit wärst du billiger und sicherer unterwegs. Und die Stellen erreicht man ja locker damit  Vom Transport ganz zu schweigen dürfte das doch eigentlich deinen Ansprüchen am nächsten kommen.

#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*

Ich weiß nicht, Ansitzangeln im BellyBoat - macht bestimmt nicht so viel Spaß.
Aber sonst sicher ne lohnende Alternative. Allerdings wird so nen Belly mit all der Ausrüstung (vernünftige Wathose u. -jacke) auch nicht in die Preisvorstellungen des TE passen. Denn zu zweit benötigen sie das auch alles zweimal.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> wäre sowas denn brauchabr oder sit das auch nur eine ertrinkhilfe? routehalter hat der antürlich nciht, kann man dafür irgendwas basteln?


 
Tja, dass ist halt das Problem. Aus einem lahmen Ackergaul lässt sich eben kein rassiges Rennpferd machen.

Ich hätte auch gern ein schickes Trollingboot, aber leider liegt das nicht drin bei mir. Da ich das weiß, muß ich entweder darauf hin sparen, oder ich chartere ein Trollingboot mit einem Guide. Ich würde aber nie den faulen Kompromis eingehen, mir irgendeinen Seelenverkäufer zuzulegen, nur damit ich irgendwie in das Vergnügen des Trollings kommen würde. 

Tips hast Du hier ja jede Menge bekommen. 

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle erst einmal erkundigen, ob Du auf Deinem Gewässer überhaupt vom Boot aus angeln darfst. (hatte ich schon nen paar mal gefragt). was nützt Dir das geilste Angelboot, wenn die netten Herren in Grün/Weiß (jetzt blau) Dir dieses umgehend untersagen.

Wie man einen Fahrradschlauch flickt, wirst Du ja wohl hoffentlich wissen. Dann  sollte es auch kein Problem sein, ein paar Rutenhalter an einem Schlauchboot anzubringen. Oder sollen wir das Boot für Euch noch startklar machen, beim Einsteigen behilflich sein und auch noch einen kräftigen Schubs beim Ablegen geben?


----------



## dr.exe (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstiges schlauchboot gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Tja, dass ist halt das Problem. Aus einem lahmen Ackergaul lässt sich eben kein rassiges Rennpferd machen.
> 
> Ich hätte auch gern ein schickes Trollingboot, aber leider liegt das nicht drin bei mir. Da ich das weiß, muß ich entweder darauf hin sparen, oder ich chartere ein Trollingboot mit einem Guide. Ich würde aber nie den faulen Kompromis eingehen, mir irgendeinen Seelenverkäufer zuzulegen, nur damit ich irgendwie in das Vergnügen des Trollings kommen würde.
> 
> ...



ich habe auf die frage mit der erlaubnis nicht geantwortet weil cih daseigentlich schon in meinenm eigangspost geschriben hatte, zur errinnerung:

da es bei uns in einigen Altarmen erlaubt ist ein Boot ohne eigene  Atriebskraft (darunter verstehe ich ein boot das ich mit paddeln  "antreibe")zu nutzen, wollte ich mir mir einem kumepel ein "kleines"  Schlauchboot kaufen.


----------

